# Aluminum spare wheel 2018 Cruze



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys,

what other car makes uses the same wheel bolt pattern as a 2018 Cruze 105MM correct?

Is there an aluminum spare wheel that we can use from another car maker?

Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I assume the pattern to be 5x105 except for the diesel. Any Cruze or Sonic rim will fit. I've heard of a few others, but never seen it confirmed.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

i was just told the diesel is also 105


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Does the Cruze diesel have an aluminum spare rim?


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

My '18 Diesel is steel.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> i was just told the diesel is also 105


So to verify, the Gen II Diesel's are 5x105 and not 5x115 like the Gen I's?


----------

